# Building my first surf rod



## Froggy (Jun 21, 2009)

I have built several rods but no surf rods. I have a few questions for you, if I may. I was asked to build a 9' 1pc rod for a gentleman. This will be a spin rod. 
First question: What size handle would you put on this rod? (Front and rear)
Second: What size guides and at what spacing?
Third: Does anyone have a prefered reel seat they use?

I'm sure as I progress, I will have more questions. But for now, I just have the three.
Thank you in advance for your help.


Chris


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Froggy said:


> First question: What size handle would you put on this rod? (Front and rear)
> Second: What size guides and at what spacing?
> Third: Does anyone have a prefered reel seat they use?
> 
> Chris


probably a 9 inch grip for that size rod. 

I would use the Fuji concept recommendations. They can be found at the Fuji site in Japanese or MudHole.com. Check out the guide section.

I like Fuji reel seats for generic looking rods and the Batson Alpine stuff if I want something more flashy.


----------



## Froggy (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks skunk king. 


Chris


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

IF you want a more detailed response for spacing and such, post up what blank you have and you may get more help.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Also, What is it going to be used for?


----------



## Froggy (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm really not sure at this point what it would be used for. The guy lives in VT, but I guess he gets to the coast often. I thought 9' was a little small for a surf rod, myself.  If that's what the man wants...
I haven't decided on a blank yet. I was looking at a couple Lamiglas ans Seeker from Angler's Workshop. But Mudhole has some "surf Rocket" blanks they say are Lamiglas that look good, too. I still need to talk to the guy. I've got all my info through my brother at this point.


Chris


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Froggy said:


> I'm really not sure at this point what it would be used for. The guy lives in VT, but I guess he gets to the coast often. I thought 9' was a little small for a surf rod, myself.  If that's what the man wants...
> I haven't decided on a blank yet. I was looking at a couple Lamiglas ans Seeker from Angler's Workshop. But Mudhole has some "surf Rocket" blanks they say are Lamiglas that look good, too. I still need to talk to the guy. I've got all my info through my brother at this point.
> 
> 
> Chris


It's highly important to make the blank selection first- and this decision must be based on the intended application -- bait rod, plugging rod, etc. You need to find out what it is going to be used for. 

If the customer doesn't really "know" what he wants-- and is just interested in general fishing, then we need to know-- is he fishing from pier, boat, or surf.
It helps to know if their is an intended species, and how much weight he wants the rod to be able to throw. These are crucial questions to choosing the best blank for the job.


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Rod building looks like it would be a fun and satisfiying hobby. I haven't looked into very hard but seems like the parts add up to more than buying one but the fun of doing it yourself to your own specs would be so cool. I need to doa seach here and learn more about it . I may give it a try, I am used to working with small devices and precise measurments etc. Any hints for a wanna be will be appreciated.

Joe


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Read a couple of books , watch a couple of vids, Then go, Start of small see if you like it then who knows It's Addictive.


----------

